# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Extraction des donnes "images" d'un fichier DICOM

## FloFox

Bonjour  tous,

Je travaille actuellement sur un projet de programmation sous Visual C++ 6 avec la librairie OpenCV, pour le traitement d'images mdicales.

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe une fonction permettant d'extraire uniquement les donnes "image" contenues dans un fichier DICOM.

Je sais qu'il existe de nombreux programmes qui permettent de visualiser ou de convertir ce type de fichiers, j'en dduis donc qu'il est possible d'en extraire les differents types de donnes.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner une solution ou bien une piste a suivre ?

Merci d'avance !

 ::D:

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Il existe des bibliothques pour cela, en revanche aucune n'est capable de lire toutes les images DICOM tellement le standard est bien fait...

----------


## Jerome Briot

> tellement le standard est bien fait...


Le problme ne vient pas du standard mais des fabricants de machines qui usent et abusent des Private Tag et autres joyeux particularismes.

Pour les pistes  suivre... je ne peux que conseiller le forum anglophone comp.protocols.dicom, le site de Sbastien Barr et le site de David Clunie.

Et bien sur... la meilleure et la plus complexe : la norme

Sinon, peux-tu tre plus prcis sur ce que tu entends pas "donnes images" ?

----------


## FloFox

Merci pour ces premires pistes de recherche !




> *Dutmatlab* a crit :  	
> Sinon, peux-tu tre plus prcis sur ce que tu entends pas "donnes images" ?


Ce que j'entends par "donnes images", c'est la partie du fichier DICOM qui contient la matrice de donnes correspondant  l'image mdicale (chographie, radiographie, ...)  la difference des "donnes patient" (Nom, Prnom, ...).

Apparement, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu comprendre, l'ensemble des donnes sont spares par des en-ttes spcifiques (Tags).

Ce que je cherche a faire c'est d'extraire uniquement cette partie du fichier DICOM pour effectuer mon traitement des images.  ::D:

----------


## Jerome Briot

Pour faire simple, un fichier Dicom est divis en deux parties : l'entte suivie de la partie o sont cods les pixels. Malheureusement, il est trs souvent ncessaire de lire l'entte pour savoir comment lire les pixels.

Regardes ce lien qui explique bien les infos contenues dans l'entte : http://www.sph.sc.edu/comd/rorden/dicom.html

----------


## FloFox

> Regardes ce lien qui explique bien les infos contenues dans l'entte : http://www.sph.sc.edu/comd/rorden/dicom.html


En effet, c'est trs bien expliqu.

Avec le chapitre 7 de la partie 10 de la norme (ftp://medical.nema.org/medical/dicom/2007/07_10pu.pdf), j'ai un peu mieux compris la structure du format DICOM.

Cependant, l'extraction des "images" reste plutot complique a mettre en oeuvre. 

Je vais tenter de trouver une librairie open source qui peut effectuer ce type d'opration.

Encore merci pour votre aide !

 ::D:

----------


## Jeromnimo

Bonjour,

pour extraire simplement des donnes d'un fichier DICOM quel qu'il soit (car ce ne sont pas forcement des images...), tu peux utiliser la bibliothque DCMTK (http://dicom.offis.de/dcmtk.php.en).
Elle te permettra de rcuprer facilement les informations contenues dans les diffrents qui te sont ncessaires.

Bon courage.

----------


## stranger

Tu peu utiliser la bibliothque ITK aussi, dans la Doc du site ils expliquent comment lire une Image DICOM et plus prcisement rcuperer les donnes des images (et c'est ce que tu veu  faire je pense  :;):  ).
Voil un lien si ca t'interesse : http://www.itk.org/HTML/Documentation.htm

----------

